# Satinette/Blondinette Questions



## thomas79 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am thinking of keeping satinette pigeon and I'm currently doing some research on buying a pair of modern (small beak) black laced Satinette or Blondinette and have a few questions:

1. What a good price for these bird.
2. Would it be ok to keep just 2 males (no female). I do not want to breed.
3. What would be the minimum size cage for 2 pigeons? Would 4' x 2' x 2' be ok and I would let them out every evening.


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

Thomas,
Where are you located? Id be willing to give you a couple Satinetts , No charge You pay shipping and box
Im in southside Va if your close you could even pick up


----------



## thomas79 (Jul 25, 2009)

njhntr said:


> Thomas,
> Where are you located? Id be willing to give you a couple Satinetts , No charge You pay shipping and box
> Im in southside Va if your close you could even pick up


I sent a private message. Thanks


----------

